# Need tips for training



## Cheek Feathers (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello! I'm trying to get my budgie used to being outside the cage. I've a lot of difficulty getting it out in the first place, he just has zero interest in leaving. With about 1 hour of patience and coaxing, I can usually get him to fly to the couch and eat millet *IF* he has ran out of food. So yeah hunger is the only way I found to make him go out, and when he is done eating, he goes straight back inside the cage.

I read somewhere that hunger should not be the preferred method but I really can't think of anything else, please help!! When he is inside the cage he chirps, he has water, food, toys, perch and he asks for head scratches a few times a day.

I never grab him, I can get him to step up while he is inside the cage, but mostly only when I have treats to offer him. He will also stay on my finger while he is eating the treat and being careful I can get him out that way. However it feels wrong to take advantage of that tho...

Also once he comes out on his own, would it be a good idea to close the door so he can't come back in immediately?

:green pied:Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should not force your budgie to come out of the cage. Coming out of his cage needs to be his choice. 
The cage is his "safe" place and right now being outside of it is out of his comfort zone.

You can set a playground up outside the cage and put some perches on the outside of the cage.

Put a favorite toy and treat on the playground and leave the door of the cage open when you are there to supervise him. 
Let him get used to the idea that he may want to explore the big world outside of his safe home.

You can also look at the tips in the Taming and Bonding Section of the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------

